# Another workbench thread



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been wanting to build a new fangled workbench for almost a year now and I'm finally squaring away enough of my other projects to at least get the idea that I can start. I bought some pipe clamps and lag bolts, but I'm using all recycled materials for the rest of the parts. So, I have all my materials but I've got a couple of design questions.

First, for those of you who have a tool well on your bench, is it practical and helpful for you or would you remove it next time? I see it as a possibly helpful little gadget but primarily as a huge dust trap. The workbench design doesn't incorporate a tool well, but I'm thinking I may add one if the consensus is it's a good thing. I find it nice to have all my tools in "one place" while I'm working so I am leaning toward this idea...

Second, I'm planning to put a shelf under the bench, rather than just a stringer. I have somewhat limited storage and I figure adding a shelf will give the bench more weight and give me some extra space for tool storage.

Third, I'm considering putting this thing on locking casters. I like the idea of a mobile bench, but I see it as a "rocking" mechanism when planing etc. If anyone has a bench on casters, can you chime in with the pros and cons?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

The tool well I made I love. I like to get set up like a surgeon and have every tool I need for each particular project laid out and organized. I did however make the bottom of the well removable for cleaning. 
The casters is also a great idea but install the type that have height adjustment for leveling. The shelf is also a must to add stability and storage which you can never have enough of in the shop


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

frankp said:


> I've been wanting to build a new fangled workbench for almost a year now and I'm finally squaring away enough of my other projects to at least get the idea that I can start. I bought some pipe clamps and lag bolts, but I'm using all recycled materials for the rest of the parts. So, I have all my materials but I've got a couple of design questions.
> 
> *First, for those of you who have a tool well on your bench, is it practical and helpful for you or would you remove it next time? I see it as a possibly helpful little gadget but primarily as a huge dust trap. The workbench design doesn't incorporate a tool well, but I'm thinking I may add one if the consensus is it's a good thing. I find it nice to have all my tools in "one place" while I'm working so I am leaning toward this idea...*
> 
> ...


Frank I don't have my new workbench yet, Kind of been like you wanting to get there but never making it. 

*As for the tool well, My uncles shop had 2 benches with tool wells and while handy they are dust buckets. His shop had limited dust collection so that could have been a cause. I'd still say no don't add one. *
*
Now for the shelf I would say yes add a shelf but I would rather add cabinet space and drawers. This would give storage, organization and extra weight.*

*Now for the casters*. *I would say yes but again two options. You can have solid legs and casters that fold down so you can move the bench and then release the casters and it's back on the legs. This can still have a rocking when moved from one place to another but would be a quicker process then ny other suggestion.*
*
I think I'm going with casters and levelers. Level the table and remove the weight from the casters all at one time. When you need to move it lift the levelers putting the load on the casters.
Unless you have steel wheels on the casters they will get deformed if left with all the weight on them all the time.

A third less liked option for me is to use locking steel casters all the time. I think rocking would be a problem with this option.*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This site has leveling pads*

And a whole lot more: http://www.levelingmounts.com/ :thumbsup: bill


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't have a tool well on my bench and have been thinking about a way to add one. I haven't come up with any good ideas on that yet with the N-F bench. Like most part time guys (I hope) my bench tends to collect stuff on it when not being used. I think it would be helpful to have someplace to keep the tools that I usually use there. The problem is with the front and tail vises I'm not sure where to go with a well. :wallbash:


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just built this bunch on casters. While truck stops to lock it in place and does not move at all while working


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Who makes those?*



Drs3077 said:


> I just built this bunch on casters. While *truck stops* to lock it in place and does not move at all while working


Can you post a link to those? Thanks  bill
These are similar, but not exactly the same as above: http://www.globalindustrial.com/c/material-handling/casters/floor-locks

Very neat bench BTW!

This also looks pretty cool: http://www.jack-bench.com/


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/m...ers/floor-locks/adjustable-height-floor-locks

these look like the pair i used i have had mine for about 6 years sitting in my shop waiting to biuld this they were bought for a job but not used so i am not sure were there were bought from


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I came up with a design that I think will work. I've decided against casters at this point and definitely not going to spend $40 apiece on the truck locks, though I appreciate the info about them. I'll add the casters later as a "flip up" design if I decide the bench needs to be mobile. 

For the tool well, I've come up with a compromise. The backside top, made from the 3 boards laid flat I've decided to cut two feet short. I will do a 10" x 2' by 1.5" tool well that will then have a removable "cover" just like the center well covers that hide the bars for the tail vise. This will give me a shallow well for things like squares, triangles, pencils and the like that will also not necessarily be a hideous dust trap. I will do a shelf, rather than a real cabinet, under the top that will be about 20" deep. I was going to modify the depth, but on further thought I decided against that. 

So it has begun... I cut most of the pieces last night, just need to make one two more of the sacrificial mdf panels and all my parts are ready for assembly. So tonight the goal is to get the space cleared in my garage so I can actually assemble the thing, and drill all the appropriate holes in the parts. Then tomorrow I'll have a brand new fangled workbench to start working on my next project.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

frankp said:


> First, for those of you who have a tool well on your bench, is it practical and helpful for you or would you remove it next time?
> 
> *Frank, My first bench I had for over 20 years. When I built the 2nd one, mostly from memory, the tool well was definitely included. Comes in handiest as a place to push pencils and small stuff like chisels temporarily out of the way when I assemble*. Tony B
> 
> ...


See attached photo


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

frankp said:


> I've been wanting to build a new fangled workbench for almost a year now and I'm finally squaring away enough of my other projects to at least get the idea that I can start. I bought some pipe clamps and lag bolts, but I'm using all recycled materials for the rest of the parts. So, I have all my materials but I've got a couple of design questions.
> 
> First, for those of you who have a tool well on your bench, is it practical and helpful for you or would you remove it next time? I see it as a possibly helpful little gadget but primarily as a huge dust trap. The workbench design doesn't incorporate a tool well, but I'm thinking I may add one if the consensus is it's a good thing. I find it nice to have all my tools in "one place" while I'm working so I am leaning toward this idea...
> 
> ...


 Hey Frank, I'm just after building the roubo bench after buying the Christopher Schwarz book "workbenches". I found the book a real help! 
I've mounted castors on two piece's of 3/4 inch ply and mounted these on piano hinges on each end of the bench with the wheel faceing upward so all you do is lift each end of the bench and kick the castors into place, it works wonders for me.
About the tool well I think I might add one on the backside that can be removed.
Post some pictures of the progress and happy woodworking!


----------



## Dickster (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a workbench design, not yet built, as well. I am going to utilize some techniques which I have used on my miter saw station.

The tool wells will have a lid to reduce dust collection.

The base is a torsion box to provide a stable base for the construction above. Two hard maple members of the torsion box extend beyond the structure so that they can be used as levelers by epoxying into mortises some 1/2 inch nuts. The 1/2-13 bolts are then used as levelers (very inexpensive and sturdy ones). The bolts sit on a hard maple block with a steel washer for bearing and non-skid on the bottoms. The blocks help bridge the height of the casters. So it has the best of both worlds, casters that won't deform because the levelers remove the load from them and the ability to level on an uneven floor.

Good luck!

A hydraulic jack can lift the end of your bench with ease (to flip up/down the casters).


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

So as an update to this thread, the bench is mostly complete. I have to do some screwing in of pieces in a couple places, but otherwise it is in a functional state. I had some tree emergencies over the weekend that took precedence, though, so it will be a couple days before I have any pictures or anything. I went with a tool well, which is located on the backside of the bench near the tail vise. It doubles as a sanding table with an outlet for a hose and a removable top that lays even with the benchtop. It's only a couple of inches deep so not great as a true tool well but large enough for pencils and small stuff that I have a habit of putting places and forgetting where they are. I did end up modifying the depth a little so the top that is fixed is actually 12 inches wide, rather than 10 inches, per the design. 

I ended up with a 24" deep shelf, rather than a 20" deep one because I had scrap MDF left from the piece I ripped the top out of and it was a perfect fit. Who can ask for more than that, right?

I haven't added casters but think I may end up putting in some "flip up" casters on piano hinges, though right now the bench is not intended to be moved much. As it is right now, the bench weighs a ton and is very stable. I don't enjoy the idea of having to lift it for the casters, but I think that's the best compromise for mobility and stability. 

I ended up re-organizing everything in my garage/workshop such that I have better access to all my tools now without having to move any of them around too much, except my table saw. I'll put some pictures up of the whole thing when I get around to pics of the bench.


----------

